# Soapmaking



## Satusa-Farms (May 4, 2020)

I want to start to make some soap to sell as part of our income on the homestead. Was wondering if it is profitable for a new homesteader and how much return can you expect? Also, besides Farmers Markets, which other markets are out there in Texas? Appreciate any info, thanks!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Farmers Markets and craft fairs will be your main source of income until you develop a following of folks who will order via Facebook, Etsy, and etc. 

Here is an EXCELLENT article about the soap business. 

https://www.modernsoapmaking.com/what-you-need-to-know-to-start-a-soap-business/

Good article about the business end of things

https://howtostartanllc.com/business-ideas/soap-making

A couple of questions:
Do you have space in your house to devote a room to soap making, supplies, equipment, and bookkeeping?

Are there enough markets within 50 miles or so at which to sell your wares? How many soap makers are already selling there?

Are you willing to spend every Friday afternoon packing up, give up every Saturday to drive to/set up/sell/break down/load up and drive home? Do you have time on Sunday to unload/inventory/order supplies? How many weekdays have several hours available for making soap?

Are you a good bookkeeper?

Will you be buying or building molds and drying racks?

It’s a VERY labor intensive business. Be sure you are ready!


----------



## Satusa-Farms (May 4, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Farmers Markets and craft fairs will be your main source of income until you develop a following of folks who will order via Facebook, Etsy, and etc.
> 
> Here is an EXCELLENT article about the soap business.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response Alice, this is very helpfull- thanks!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Satusa-Farms said:


> I want to start to make some soap to sell as part of our income on the homestead. Was wondering if it is profitable for a new homesteader and how much return can you expect? Also, besides Farmers Markets, which other markets are out there in Texas? Appreciate any info, thanks!


Here they sell it at the lumber yards. Think outside the box. Lye soap will get rid of 90% of human scent if made right. Sell it at places that hunters buy guns and bullets. McCoys lumber doesnt sell it yet but they do sell deer stands. The main office is in San Marcos. Talk to Brian McCoy. Use LinkedIn to get close. 

That and of course farmers markets. The B2B alone is worth the occasional weekend excursion to your local FM.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

You can make a nice profit from soap-making but you need to purchase your ingredients in bulk to really get your cost down. And, check out your market....how much will a bar of soap sell for? (what will the market bear). Ensure that your pricing is set so you will make a profit even if you sell wholesale as well as direct to the customer. In the long run, you will make more if you cut your cost, sell wholesale to shops/stores, and move more product. I did very well with my little soap company "Dancing Cow Creamery". I invested quite a bit into bulk ingredients, nice equipment where I could pour huge blocks of soap, and into my marketing/logo/soap boxes. I traveled quite a bit in the being to selected craft shows and then did a wholesale show. I sold the company when I moved north. Unfortunately, the lady who bought it did nothing and it kind of fizzled out.


----------

